# Lake Guntersville State Park, AL



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

here's a few pictures from Lake Guntersville State Park in Guntersville, AL. last week.

loop G









site G23









triplets










susie enjoying the campfire









great week, wet 1st half, cold 2nd half, still great week.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------

